

Google Plays A Trick With Halloween Logo (Go Try It) - kloncks
http://mashable.com/2009/10/31/halloween-2009-google-doodle/

======
btilly
I've noticed the new layout. I don't like it.

Sure I can use it just fine. But I liked having the option of "feeling lucky"
even though I rarely used it.

